# Any footage of a Kudo fight where they allow groin kicks?



## Towel Snapper (Sep 15, 2014)

Apparently in kudo (which is a brilliantly fun style mixing judo and karate together) they allow a small man to use kicks to the groin when he is facing a man much bigger/heavier than he is. 

Does any footage of this exist? 

It must change the dynamic so much, suddenly size doesnt become such an important factor anymore, also you imagine what would happen in muay thai if karate front kicks (not teeps) to the groin were allowed and knees to the groin were allowed, it would change the dynamic alot I think. I think they would have to fight in a very different way and things like stances would change.


----------



## K-man (Sep 15, 2014)

Towel Snapper said:


> Apparently in kudo (which is a brilliantly fun style mixing judo and karate together) they allow a small man to use kicks to the groin when he is facing a man much bigger/heavier than he is.
> 
> Does any footage of this exist?
> 
> It must change the dynamic so much, suddenly size doesnt become such an important factor anymore, also you imagine what would happen in muay thai if karate front kicks (not teeps) to the groin were allowed and knees to the groin were allowed, it would change the dynamic alot I think. I think they would have to fight in a very different way and things like stances would change.


I'm not sure where you heard that groin kicks were allowed. Groin strikes amongst other things are specifically banned.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=n13JLzkMXIw
:asian:


----------



## Towel Snapper (Sep 15, 2014)

K-man said:


> I'm not sure where you heard that groin kicks were allowed. Groin strikes amongst other things are specifically banned.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=n13JLzkMXIw
> :asian:



They make an exception to that rule when a small man faces off against a big man, its quite famous for it apparently. I heard it in forums/on google lol


----------



## drop bear (Sep 16, 2014)

I will ask. We have some Kudo guys. But I think you might get laughed at.


----------



## Towel Snapper (Sep 16, 2014)

Lol, no problem, thanks.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 16, 2014)

Apparently that is legit. You can kick and punch the groin if the other guy is bigger. Not sure if the big guy can as well.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 16, 2014)

Groin kicks are over rated. doesn't always drop the guy, doesn't always even stop him, it does however always make him mad.


----------



## Towel Snapper (Sep 16, 2014)

Tez3 said:


> Groin kicks are over rated. doesn't always drop the guy, doesn't always even stop him, it does however always make him mad.



Yea id rather be the 6.5, 260lb guy with heaps of power and range, than the small fast guy thats allowed to kick to the ball sack but has short arms and legs.


----------



## Buka (Sep 16, 2014)

Again, just an opinion - I think groin strikes should be allowed in all stand up fighting drills and open sparring. I say this for the sake of kickers everywhere. Groin shots keep a kicker honest. Makes him a better kicker. Used to be standard in Karate tournaments back when I started competing. It made sure you didn't hang any kicks or pose. It really did make us better kickers.

And the way Karate tournaments are going now......soon, they'll be fighting either with joy sticks or through the mail. People can't sweep, can't go to the groin, young kids hopping across the floor with their leg cocked, touching the body with a flick of the front hand, get yelled at or DQ'd if you throw anything considered too hard. Last time I went and watched one I thought I had died and gone to kicker's hell.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 16, 2014)

Buka said:


> Again, just an opinion - I think groin strikes should be allowed in all stand up fighting drills and open sparring. I say this for the sake of kickers everywhere. Groin shots keep a kicker honest. Makes him a better kicker. Used to be standard in Karate tournaments back when I started competing. It made sure you didn't hang any kicks or pose. It really did make us better kickers.
> 
> And the way Karate tournaments are going now......soon, they'll be fighting either with joy sticks or through the mail. People can't sweep, can't go to the groin, young kids hopping across the floor with their leg cocked, touching the body with a flick of the front hand, get yelled at or DQ'd if you throw anything considered too hard. Last time I went and watched one I thought I had died and gone to kicker's hell.




Depends. I assume we don't want it turning into roshambo either.


----------



## Towel Snapper (Sep 16, 2014)

Buka said:


> Again, just an opinion - I think groin strikes should be allowed in all stand up fighting drills and open sparring. I say this for the sake of kickers everywhere. Groin shots keep a kicker honest. Makes him a better kicker. Used to be standard in Karate tournaments back when I started competing. It made sure you didn't hang any kicks or pose. It really did make us better kickers.
> 
> And the way Karate tournaments are going now......soon, they'll be fighting either with joy sticks or through the mail. People can't sweep, can't go to the groin, young kids hopping across the floor with their leg cocked, touching the body with a flick of the front hand, get yelled at or DQ'd if you throw anything considered too hard. Last time I went and watched one I thought I had died and gone to kicker's hell.




lmao, I hate that crap too


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 16, 2014)

Not all karate comps,there's still full contact karate around if you want to look for it.


----------

